# Chihuahua peeing in bed! help!



## rhw (May 9, 2008)

Howdy! My wife and I got a two year old Chihuahua about two months ago and in the last week it has started peeing in our bed. We also have a 7 year old Boston Terrier that is completely house broken. They are both females and are both fixed. the Chihuahua, Sissy, was spayed a month ago. Since we got her she has always had a problem peeing inside. we have a doggy door that is always open and sometimes she goes out it and pees outside. We take her out in the morning, after work and before bed to go to the bathroom and she still pees in the house. If we catch her doing it we hold her real close to it, tell her " no!" and put her outside for a while.This peeing on the bed has me stumped. Why would she pee where she sleeps when the door to outside is wide open? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

It sounds to me like she just doesn't understand the difference between where she is and is not allowed to pee just yet. My advice is to go back to the very basics of potty training with her. Keep her crated any time you can't watch her, and at night, in a crate that is small enough that she can just stand up, turn around, and lay down, but not enough room to potty in a corner and lay in the other. Keep a very close eye on her any time she is out of the crate, and if you see her sniffing around for a place to go, take her out right away and praise, praise, praise if she goes potty outside. If you catch her in the act inside -try- to stop her (not always the best idea though as some dogs will walk away and keep peeing) and take her outside immediately to finish pottying. If she does, Praise praise praise!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I agree with Binkalette (sp?)
I think your girl has never been properly housetrained..giving her access to the outside with the doggy door does little good is she doesn't understand the concept of outside only for pees!
Back to basic puppy housebreaking, confinement, frequent potty breaks and lots of rewards for going outside (puppy parties!).
Please do not punish accidents as this can create issues about going to potty around YOU and can become a "hide and pee" thing. Just scoop her up, take her outside or kennel her and then clean it up with a good enzyme based cleaner.

Also, keep in mind that if the urinating continues, or you notice her peeing more frequently that she may have a urinary tract infection or be having side effects from the spay that you may want to discuss with your doctor.


----------



## rhw (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the good advice. It seemed like punishing her was a bad idea but I hadn't come up with why. The "hide and pee does sound worse!We'll press on with lots of praise! Thanks again.


----------



## warandchaos (Jun 1, 2009)

If its possible try taking her out side when you see her peeing, or about to.
After a while she will see that out side is for peeing.
If she pees outside, praise her.
If she does it inside, take her out side without praise.


----------

